# Painting over a sponge painted wall



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

Sand off the ridges, prime and paint.


----------



## sirwired (Jun 22, 2007)

Paint does a horrible job of hiding texture defects. I would not try to "get away" with not smoothing if I were in your place.

There are three options:
1) Sanding. Use of a "drywall screen" could work here.
2) Skim coating with an extremely thin coat of joint compound; which is then sanded and primed.
3) Hi-build primer, which is then sanded.

SirWired


----------



## Snowdog (Mar 15, 2008)

Thanks guys, I definately don't want to take to much of a shortcut. I'll sand then prime and paint. I was going to use the drywall screen as I thought it would last longer than sandpaper.


----------

